# cyber breach



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got this letter yesterday from the Office of Personnel Management (OPM) was the target of a malicious cyber breach anyone eles get one?


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

It was all over the headlines a few months ago. Chinese hackers. Apparently they have just now identified and contacted those whose personal information was compromised. Having been a victim of identity fraud previously, I would be concerned and take proactive steps to protect yourself. You can put fraud alerts with each major credit agency that require personal contact for any information release and which last seven years. Of course change any financial accounts that OPM may have had on file.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I got the letter from OPM today. Your letter says IF YOU APPLIED as the start of the paragraph, my letter starts that paragraph with SINCE YOU APPLIED OR SUBMITTED and that they have my fingerprints too. The only thing I can think of is some years back I did get a Concealed Carry Permit which required all that. Guess I will get hopping in the morning to see what steps I can take for protection.

Fred


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I got one and unfortunately it was due to a security clearance that I needed to work in Iraq, so the hackers got absolutely everything.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Enrolled in the cybersecurity thing this morning. Checking around on things and finding I am amazed but not really surprised at all the info they have already about me. They have been collecting info on me since I got out of the USMC in 1967. Thinking about it, they have my Military record from 1956-1967 so they have my history from when I was 17 years old. Kinda makes you wonder.

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Enrolled in the cybersecurity thing this morning. Checking around on things and finding I am amazed but not really surprised at all the info they have already about me. They have been collecting info on me since I got out of the USMC in 1967. Thinking about it, they have my Military record from 1956-1967 so they have my history from when I was 17 years old. Kinda makes you wonder.
> 
> Fred


Remember George Orwell Big brother is Watching


----------

